# Adding hose bib to irrigation line for better water pressure?



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

Hi all,

I'm looking to get better hose pressure in my backyard. The hose bib in my front yard has pressure that could blow a hole in concrete, but my backyard is pretty lackluster. If I put a T on my irrigation line before it hits the sprinklers, that would give me pretty much street pressure right?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Yes, that would work. Do you know if you have a Master Valve for your irrigation system? If you do have one you would need to install the T before the Master Valve as the hose wouldn't work unless you were running a zone in your system. This would also bypass your back flow preventer so just keep that in mind.

I would also try and find out why your front hose bib has so much more pressure than the rear one.


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> I would also try and find out why your front hose bib has so much more pressure than the rear one.


I have the same thing. 
What's happening with mine is the front bib is pulling from the main supply (110psi) as it enters the house. Then main supply goes into a pressure regulator for the house. They then ran a line to the back for another bib but since it's after the pressure regulator it's greatly reduced.


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

Justmatson said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > I would also try and find out why your front hose bib has so much more pressure than the rear one.
> ...


After some investigation, this is my situation exactly. Not the end of the world, but I do think I'm going to try and remedy the situation. I bought a pellet pro to apply wetting agents and I would really like to get the full benefit of the correct pressure.


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

Mightyquinn said:


> Yes, that would work. Do you know if you have a Master Valve for your irrigation system? If you do have one you would need to install the T before the Master Valve as the hose wouldn't work unless you were running a zone in your system. This would also bypass your back flow preventer so just keep that in mind.
> 
> I would also try and find out why your front hose bib has so much more pressure than the rear one.


Thanks for the response, that is helpful to know about T placement. Could I not put my T valve after the main irrigation shutoff but before the control valves? I would like to avoid bypassing my back flow preventer, but I also don't want to have to set my hose up as a zone in my irrigation system.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

It all depends on if you have a master valve or not. Not all irrigation systems have them so you would need to check that out.

As far as I know (I'm no irrigation professional but have worked on my own system and have added 2 zones) You have a line coming from the meter to the Backflow Preventer and then the main line will branch off to the valves of all the zones you have. If you have a master valve, it will be between the meter and the back flow preventer and you will have no water pressure after the valve unless the system is "ON" and running a zone.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

atticus said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, that would work. Do you know if you have a Master Valve for your irrigation system? If you do have one you would need to install the T before the Master Valve as the hose wouldn't work unless you were running a zone in your system. This would also bypass your back flow preventer so just keep that in mind.
> ...


If you have just a manual shutoff valve, then that would work just fine. If it's electrically connected to the irrigation controller, then it's only open when running an irrigation zone.

Do you have a backflow preventer? They aren't code where I'm at and my system doesn't have one.


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

atticus said:


> Justmatson said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


If you tee off make sure your not running that higher pressure line through your house.

I'm going to be doing the same add a high pressure hose bib to the back. Im adding a Tee off my Irrigation main line before my backflow preventer, flow sensor and main irrigation valve. Run ¾" pvc into the back and add a hose bib.

If you add another line I suggest adding a manual shutoff valve right where you tie into the main line.


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

MasterMech said:


> If you have just a manual shutoff valve, then that would work just fine. If it's electrically connected to the irrigation controller, then it's only open when running an irrigation zone.
> 
> Do you have a backflow preventer? They aren't code where I'm at and my system doesn't have one.


Yea, I just checked to verify, I do not. The irrigation line comes off of the street into its own box that's just a standard ball valve and then it's 3/4" pvc straight to the box with the control valves tied into my rainbird module. 
I'm thinking this means I can just T before the control valve box and add a hose bib. I am wondering, however, now that I've confirmed I don't have a back flow preventer- should I install one? Reading up on the subject makes me think yes?


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

Justmatson said:


> If you tee off make sure your not running that higher pressure line through your house.
> 
> I'm going to be doing the same add a high pressure hose bib to the back. Im adding a Tee off my Irrigation main line before my backflow preventer, flow sensor and main irrigation valve. Run ¾" pvc into the back and add a hose bib.
> 
> If you add another line I suggest adding a manual shutoff valve right where you tie into the main line.


All helpful advice, thanks.

So as I mentioned above, my flow chain looks like this:

Main line at street - irrigation shutoff valve at street - 3/4" pvc line to backyard - control valves - sprinklers

Theoretically I just use the 3/4" line from the main irrigation shutoff to my backyard and T off somewhere before it hits the control valves right? This would avoid having another long run from the street and would also avoid messing with a high pressure line under the house? Or do you think another dedicated run from the street is necessary?


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

atticus said:


> Justmatson said:
> 
> 
> > If you tee off make sure your not running that higher pressure line through your house.
> ...


That irrigation shutoff valve at street.... what kind of valve....? 
Just a manual one like a ball valve? 
As long as that's not a solenoid valve I would just tee off before your irrigation control valves.


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

Justmatson said:


> That irrigation shutoff valve at street.... what kind of valve....?
> Just a manual one like a ball valve?
> As long as that's not a solenoid valve I would just tee off before your irrigation control valves.


Yea, just a standard ball valve. This is all confirming what I was hoping for. Should hopefully be fairly simple. Thanks for your help. 
My only further issue is whether or not to put in a back flow preventer and if I go that route maybe even a flow meter for good measure.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

atticus said:


> Justmatson said:
> 
> 
> > That irrigation shutoff valve at street.... what kind of valve....?
> ...


I'd be careful adding too many devices in your mainline if it's really only 3/4" PVC. 1" is more common around here but I've seen 3/4" used as well. Maybe you have enough water pressure or short enough runs it doesn't matter, but if you are marginal for pressure drop already, adding a backflow device and a meter may cause issues with not enough pressure at the heads.


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

MasterMech said:


> I'd be careful adding too many devices in your mainline if it's really only 3/4" PVC. 1" is more common around here but I've seen 3/4" used as well. Maybe you have enough water pressure or short enough runs it doesn't matter, but if you are marginal for pressure drop already, adding a backflow device and a meter may cause issues with not enough pressure at the heads.


Good point, I guess I need to dig a little and verify. I don't know why I assumed my main run was 3/4"


----------

